# DECA and MRV internet connected without a dedicated DECA module for the internet



## davel (May 1, 2007)

Considering DTV wants to charge $99 to hook up your receivers to the internet and the additional DECA adapter with power supply runs about $50 on ebay it got me to thinking that we should be able to hook up any HR-20-23 already on DECA with the help of a hub (considering a 4 port hub can be less than $10 used). 

Really all you are doing is substituting a dedicated non-receiver DECA module for a hub (see the diagram) Would this work?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

davel said:


> Considering DTV wants to charge $99 to hook up your receivers to the internet and the additional DECA adapter with power supply runs about $50 on ebay it got me to thinking that we should be able to hook up any HR-20-23 already on DECA with the help of a hub (considering a 4 port hub can be less than $10 used).
> 
> Really all you are doing is substituting a dedicated non-receiver DECA module for a hub (see the diagram) Would this work?


Yes this would work, but it's not supported. Also you would want to use a switch and not a hub...

P.S. If you search hard enough you can find a DECA & PI for about $10


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just understand that a setup like this can send your network into fits when the receiver reboots. That's only one of the reasons it's unsupported.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I've had mine setup similar to this for a couple of months now without any troubles.

As Stuart stated though, when that receiver reboots I loose internet connectivity on my other receiver. I know that and just wait a couple of minutes or so and everything comes back. (so far anyway)


----------



## davel (May 1, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> I've had mine setup similar to this for a couple of months now without any troubles.
> 
> As Stuart stated though, when that receiver reboots I loose internet connectivity on my other receiver. I know that and just wait a couple of minutes or so and everything comes back. (so far anyway)


I guess if you buy a dedicated PI for the deca that should take care of the problem.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Do not use hubs even if someone pays you to take them. Hubs are eeeeeevillllle.

As dsw2112 recommends, use a switch.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Call D*, tell them that you want the Whole Home setup and an Internet Connection Kit. The key words were "Internet Connection Kit". Ask them to quote you and estimate based on the Internet Connection Kit. Many of us have been able to have all of it installed for about $76.00, but YMMV based on service history, programming, etc.

In my case I got a new antenna, LNB, SWiM splitter, three DECA modules and the Power Inserter installed for that price.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

davel said:


> I guess if you buy a dedicated PI for the deca that should take care of the problem.


Yeah, that would take care of it but it's really not that big of an inconvenience for me. Not worth the $20, at least not right now.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> Yeah, that would take care of it but it's really not that big of an inconvenience for me. Not worth the $20, at least not right now.


I believe what you're describing is similar to what I pictured here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468

It 'works', but the 'bridge' will go down briefly every time the DVR reboots. Also, after a power failure, one DECA-attached receiver could theoretically come up before the bridge, so it couldn't connect to the router (everything is UPSed in my case).


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I must be on the wrong ebay site, because a DECA and PI are not $50, in fact, unless you are buying a cheap Indonesian switch, you will end up spending about the same.

Between http://cgi.ebay.com/DIRECTV-DECA-UNIT-MULTIROOM-VIEWING-/320571156246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0 and http://cgi.ebay.com/DECA-Power-Supply-/120608427023?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0 you have it for $37, possibly less since they are accepting offers on the DECA.

Completed listings show they can be had for even less. There was one that was $31 shipped.


----------



## lshin037 (Oct 7, 2010)

dwcolvin,

How's that setup working for you? Thinking of doing the same.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

Could you just plug an Ethernet cable inti the back of the receiver from a multipart router?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ibooksrule said:


> Could you just plug an Ethernet cable inti the back of the receiver from a multipart router?


NO, that will NOT work.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

lshin037 said:


> dwcolvin,
> 
> How's that setup working for you? Thinking of doing the same.


It works. But I don't use it any more, since I had a spare PI-21, and didn't want the 'bridge' to go down every time I downloaded firmware. I still run a hybrid Hx24-DECA/HR22-Ethernet configuration with no problems.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am having issues with my setup. I have two hr22 boxes and one hr21. The hr21 has a deca in the top ethernet port and a ethernet cable going to my router in the bottom port. The hr22 receivers both have a deca going into the top ethernet port.

I can download movies and shows on demand but I can not order ppv that require a payment. The show will download and play but I receive a large blue box saying to call customer service and extension 777.

Is my setup correct? I seem to be able to access the internet this way. Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ewto16 said:


> I am having issues with my setup. I have two hr22 boxes and one hr21. The hr21 has a deca in the top ethernet port and a ethernet cable going to my router in the bottom port. The hr22 receivers both have a deca going into the top ethernet port.
> 
> I can download movies and shows on demand but I can not order ppv that require a payment. The show will download and play but I receive a large blue box saying to call customer service and extension 777.
> 
> Is my setup correct? I seem to be able to access the internet this way. Thanks!


The second port of your DVR doesn't work the same as the first port. I know this from testing just what you have done, to see if/how it would work.
If there is no other way to get internet access to your DECA network, then get a switch and use the top port to the switch and connect both the DECA and the router to the switch. While this isn't the approved method, it's so much better than what you're doing now.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> The second port of your DVR doesn't work the same as the first port. I know this from testing just what you have done, to see if/how it would work.
> If there is no other way to get internet access to your DECA network, then get a switch and use the top port to the switch and connect both the DECA and the router to the switch. While this isn't the approved method, it's so much better than what you're doing now.


Please explain further. So the coax line from my box outside to the deca,which is like it is now. Then instead of running the deca into the ethernet port on the hr21, run it into my router? From the router run ethernet to my hr21? How do I connect the coax part of the deca to my hr21 in that case? The coax on the deca is very short.

You say" if there is no other way to get internet access to your deca network". What other way would that be, short of running a dedicated line for just the deca.

What is the point of the second ethernet port on the boxes?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ewto16 said:


> Please explain further. So the coax line from my box outside to the deca,which is like it is now. Then instead of running the deca into the ethernet port on the hr21, run it into my router? From the router run ethernet to my hr21? How do I connect the coax part of the deca to my hr21 in that case? The coax on the deca is very short.
> 
> You say" if there is no other way to get internet access to your deca network". What other way would that be, short of running a dedicated line for just the deca.
> 
> What is the point of the second ethernet port on the boxes?


Let me address your last first, the second port turned out not to be a good idea. The engineers found problems using it after the receivers were designed. It requires CPU cycles and drivers to function and this both takes away from the DVR performance and, as posted, the drivers don't have each port work the same.
"The best way" to have internet access would be in posts 2 or 3 in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308

"If" you can't get/use a DECA to bridge to your home network, "then" post 5 shows how to connect a "true switch" for this.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok. I will try post five for what I have.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

If I try the setup in post five that you mention, will my receiver be able to make the "callback" required by direct tv for ppv ordering?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As long as it is connected to the Internet, you'll be fine.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ewto16 said:


> If I try the setup in post five that you mention, will my receiver be able to make the "callback" required by direct tv for ppv ordering?


Yes, "unless" the reason you're having problems doing this is because of something else.
The added switch and using the correct port of the DVR, will act the same as if you were using either a DECA network with internet access via the DECA broadband bridge, or a simple ethernet network. I've used both of these to order PPV and simply clicked "buy" to watch them.
Now for the "something else", this may be due to your router and a resetting of it might resolve this.
As I posted, I have tried using the second port and it would cause my router to lockup completely, crashing the whole network. Moving the connection to the first port stopped this from happening.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

The Merg said:


> As long as it is connected to the Internet, you'll be fine.
> 
> - Merg


Well I can get on demand shows and anything else other than ppv, so I assume I'm conne fed now but it appears my receivers aren't making the callback based on talking to a case manager today. They haven't reported in since being installed.



veryoldschool said:


> Yes, "unless" the reason you're having problems doing this is because of something else.
> The added switch and using the correct port of the DVR, will act the same as if you were using either a DECA network with internet access via the DECA broadband bridge, or a simple ethernet network. I've used both of these to order PPV and simply clicked "buy" to watch them.
> Now for the "something else", this may be due to your router and a resetting of it might resolve this.
> As I posted, I have tried using the second port and it would cause my router to lockup completely, crashing the whole network. Moving the connection to the first port stopped this from happening.


Are there any particular network settings that need to be applied in my router? Do I need to give the receivers particular ip addresses? Currently set to dhcp. Do I need to forward any ports through the linksys firewall?

To recap the only real change I need to make, in theory, is to take the ethernet wire from the deca and put it in my router and run an ethernet wire from my router to port 1 on the receiver. I assume I need to reboot the receivers after that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ewto16 said:


> Are there any particular network settings that need to be applied in my router? Do I need to give the receivers particular ip addresses? Currently set to dhcp. Do I need to forward any ports through the linksys firewall?
> 
> To recap the only real change I need to make, in theory, is to take the ethernet wire from the deca and put it in my router and run an ethernet wire from my router to port 1 on the receiver. I assume I need to reboot the receivers after that.


Let me "recap":
the second port of the DVR simply doesn't work correctly as a link to a router. "end of report".
If you're not going to use a switch to have both the DVR, the DECA, and the router all connect, then what you've posted above in your recap, would have the DVR be on your home network and the DECA be powered by the DVR, but will shift to being your broadband DECA connection for the rest of your DECA coax network. This will mean all your MRV traffic from this receiver will be routed through your router. Using a switch would mean the MRV traffic would go from the receiver to the switch and then to the DECA. All internet traffic from your receivers would be sent to the router from the switch.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

I see. So if I run them into a separate switch then the deca traffic stays isolated to that switch. Does it really matter if I send it through the router or not? Is it going to make that much traffic or have issues with speed if it goes through the router? I have a pretty standard home network with a linksys n router and I think has gigabit connections. 

Thanks for all your help so far by the way.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ewto16 said:


> I see. So if I run them into a separate switch then the deca traffic stays isolated to that switch.* Does it really matter* if I send it through the router or not? Is it going to make that much traffic or have issues with speed if it goes through the router? I have a pretty standard home network with a linksys n router and I think has gigabit connections.
> 
> Thanks for all your help so far by the way.


"Maybe not"
Maybe it would depend somewhat on what other traffic you have on your home network.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am ridiculously sick so I wont get to this for a few days. Really want to try it


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

I finally got this setup as suggested in the post below, but it appears that it still won't let me order PPV movies. I still get the big blue box that indicates that my receiver isn't connected to the Internet.

When I talked to someone at DirecTV, they indicated that my receivers aren't making a successful callback. Can they not callback in this configuration?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ewto16 said:


> I finally got this setup as suggested in the post below, but it appears that it still won't let me order PPV movies. I still get the big blue box that indicates that my receiver isn't connected to the Internet.
> 
> When I talked to someone at DirecTV, they indicated that my receivers aren't making a successful callback. Can they not callback in this configuration?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468


So you are using one DECA for a receiver and sharing that DECA to connect to your home network? As you can see from the post, this is an unsupported method for MRV and with anything that is unsupported, there can be issues. Do you not have a DECA and PI that you can use for bridging your receivers to your home network?

- Merg


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

The Merg said:


> So you are using one DECA for a receiver and sharing that DECA to connect to your home network? As you can see from the post, this is an unsupported method for MRV and with anything that is unsupported, there can be issues. Do you not have a DECA and PI that you can use for bridging your receivers to your home network?
> 
> - Merg


No, the tech didn't set it up that way when he did the original setup. I have three DECA units, one for each HD-DVR receiver that I have.

Right now one DECA unit has the Ethernet cable running into my router. That router runs to a switch, which then has Ethernet out to my HD-DVR. That same DECA unit is still plugged into the SAT1 input to run the TV.

Are you saying I should have a fourth DECA unit that runs by itself into the network? Technically, if I'm running the one into the network router, shouldn't the other two HD-DVRs (not directly connected to this DECA) work correctly?

I can understand if the one DVR that is hooked up to the DECA cloud by an ethernet cable not working, but the other two would be configured exactly the same as in the other setup. The only difference is the DECA unit runs into the one HD-DVR.

I've been told by DTV that my receivers aren't making the callback. Do I need to open some ports on the router firewall to enable that or something?

Thanks!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ewto16 said:


> No, the tech didn't set it up that way when he did the original setup. I have three DECA units, one for each HD-DVR receiver that I have.
> 
> Right now one DECA unit has the Ethernet cable running into my router. That router runs to a switch, which then has Ethernet out to my HD-DVR. That same DECA unit is still plugged into the SAT1 input to run the TV.
> 
> ...


Basically, with your setup, you are having MRV traffic going out onto your home network as opposed to staying on the DECA cloud.

I would contact DirecTV and tell them that you need another DECA and PI (the Cinema Connection Kit) so that you can hook up your receivers correctly. Also, check your account on-line and look up your order for the MRV install. If it states on there that you are getting the Internet Connection Kit or Cinema Connection Kit, it should have been installed. The worst that will happen is that they might charge you $25 for the kit. They might also want an installer to come out an install it for $50, but you should be able to get them to just mail it out to you.

As for opening ports, that shouldn't be an issue. Once you have a correct setup, I would gather that you shouldn't have an issue at that point.

One last thing is to contact DirecTV and verify that your account is set up to allow ordering of PPV via the remote and on-line.

- Merg


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Basically, with your setup, you are having MRV traffic going out onto your home network as opposed to staying on the DECA cloud.
> 
> I would contact DirecTV and tell them that you need another DECA and PI (the Cinema Connection Kit) so that you can hook up your receivers correctly. Also, check your account on-line and look up your order for the MRV install. If it states on there that you are getting the Internet Connection Kit or Cinema Connection Kit, it should have been installed. The worst that will happen is that they might charge you $25 for the kit. They might also want an installer to come out an install it for $50, but you should be able to get them to just mail it out to you.
> 
> ...


Supposedly my account is set to order PPV on-line and via the remote. I've had them enable the IPPV option a couple of times.

The issue I have with adding another dedicated DECA adapter is that I'll need to run another line into my house from the splitter. Right now I don't have an open line. So that means drilling a hole in the house and feeding wire somewhere...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ewto16 said:


> Supposedly my account is set to order PPV on-line and via the remote. I've had them enable the IPPV option a couple of times.
> 
> The issue I have with adding another dedicated DECA adapter is that I'll need to run another line into my house from the splitter. Right now I don't have an open line. So that means drilling a hole in the house and feeding wire somewhere...


Nope. You just need another green label two-way splitter and two small coax cables. The current feed to that DECA right now would have a splitter put on it. One output would go to the DECA that is connected to the receiver. The other output would go to the Broadband DECA. The Broadband DECA would ouput to the PI and the CAT5 that goes to your router. You would then be able to get rid of the extra switch.

- Merg


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Nope. You just need another green label two-way splitter and two small coax cables. The current feed to that DECA right now would have a splitter put on it. One output would go to the DECA that is connected to the receiver. The other output would go to the Broadband DECA. The Broadband DECA would ouput to the PI and the CAT5 that goes to your router. You would then be able to get rid of the extra switch.
> 
> - Merg


PI is power inserter? Basically an electrical plug adapter, right? Sounds like I'm going to need a tech visit to handle this or buy some stuff online to do it. Do you have any links to the stuff I would need to buy for this? I hate allocating a half day to a tech for all this when I could do it in 10 minutes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ewto16 said:


> PI is power inserter? Basically an electrical plug adapter, right? Sounds like I'm going to need a tech visit to handle this or buy some stuff online to do it. Do you have any links to the stuff I would need to buy for this? I hate allocating a half day to a tech for all this when I could do it in 10 minutes.


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...0-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=874409002404

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DER0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=874409002374

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ension-Cable-(950602)&c=RG-6 Coax Cables&sku=

You may be able to find better prices, but these are what you should look for.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You should be able to get the DECA and PI from DirecTV. The splitter you can get from Solid Signal as VOS pointed out. While you can also get the coax from there as well, you can get it cheaper from Monoprice.com.

1.5 ft cable
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10216&cs_id=1021603&p_id=5359&seq=1&format=2

3 ft cable
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10216&cs_id=1021603&p_id=3030&seq=1&format=2

With these components, you should be able to easily set up all this by yourself if you want to.

- Merg


----------

